# 3 wood Sing speed vs Driver Swing speed



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2016)

I had a spare hour or so this morning and just happened to be in the vicinity of AG so I thought I'd have a try of the new Cally Fusion.
Tried the shorter 44.5 inch shaft and it was ok. Pretty straight - for me anyway - and reasonable distance from my mediocre 93mph average speed.
As an experiment, I tried the fusion 3 wood and was a little taken aback by my swing speed with it.
It went up to over 95..! Anyone else like this?
Now I know that swing speeds are often similar between driver and 3 wood but the driver should come out on top.
It appears, once more, that I am a freak of nature and this probably accounts for why I've always hit my 3 wood almost as far as a driver....
Might do a "Stensen" and seek out a strong 3 wood....&#128534;


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2016)

Me and you are the same mate,have you thought about carrying two 3 woods one stronger than the other.

I had my best round for a long time recently when I left my naughty driver at home.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 12, 2016)

Swing speed is club head speed.

The only way this will be faster with a longer shaft is if the mechanics  (specifically the angular elements) remain constant.

For Joe average (as opposed to Joe Millar) they breakdown.

Generally, and putting seniors etc out of the equation, the higher the handicap the shorter the shaft that they breakdown - this is why many athletic 24 handicappers can hit a 6 iron further than a 3 iron (or close) etc.

All this before the quality of the strike is turned into ball speed (and direction) (I can get a higher club head speed with a driver but normally get a higher average ball speed with the mini)


----------

